# Holy Crap, I get to fish!



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Well they are letting me off @ noon today! I get to go 'cattin., Oh wait, we have a freaking FLODD in Southwest Ohio!, Just my luck.

My god , I'm going anyways, I'll be targetign the channel cats in the flood water. I have done well in the past via this method.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

All the creeks, lakes,rivers and culverts are flooded down here  Heck, we had what is believed to be a funnel cloud pass over last night and touched down near my place by upper five mile(close to Fayetteville)  Good Luck Brian.................. BE CAREFUL !!! THE CATKING !!!


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Bryan, stay home you catch just as many sitting on your couch!


----------



## CountryKat (Apr 5, 2004)

flathunter said:


> Bryan, stay home you catch just as many sitting on your couch!



Com on, thats below the belt.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Thats what i did! I stayed home, there was no way I could get out there.


----------

